# turbo and aspirated cams for E15 engine



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

i need some help guys...a friend of mine is looking for a cam for it turbocharged E15 (custom turbo setup, not original e15t) and i was thinking of getting a cam for mine in the future. where can i locate such cams? or where is a recomended place to send off a cam to get grind? we're in Barbados so we dont have much guys here with cams in these motors...most guys just shave their head or swap to de ga16. thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## DLy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey bro, I think one of the guys have posted some custom cam grind specs in the E series forum...that will give you a start... I think the thread is called "getting to know your E15ET"


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

i just found it and see something mentioned of a nismo euro cam...where can i locate 1?


----------



## DLy (Sep 4, 2007)

No idea...I'm looking for it too. Half of these posts are from 2003-2004.


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

need some help guys...


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

you get them from nismo strore Nismoparts.com- Large selection of nismo parts, Fairlady Z, Silvia, SR20DET, 180sx, Skyline, Cefiro, discount parts, Nissan Accessories, shipping parts, OEM parts, Factory OEM, OEM, parts, altima, maxima, pathfinder, xterra, sentra, 300z, 300zx 280z, quest, stanza, pickup, pick-up, pick up last time i cheked they were 200 bucks us


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

i just messaged them..they say they dont offers cams for those engines anymore... cha...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Your best bet for E15ET parts, including cams, is to get on The Nissan EXA / NX Club Forums - Powered by vBulletin, which is an Australian forum for the Nissan EXA (a.k.a. Pulsar NX or KN12-KN13) chassis. These vehicles came with the E15ET engine stock, and these fanatics can get you or sell you pretty much anything you could ever want. If there is one place to find a euro or turbo cam for an E15, its EXA forums.


----------

